# 9mm CCI Blazer Aluminum



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Check out these set-back bullets I found in a box of CCI Blazer Aluminum. Click to zoom.

 

Yup, it's the cheapest American brand factory ammo around here. Still not bad for plinking.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't run that in my pistol. You are just asking for a squib and that leads to a KB. Hope you got a face Sheild and steel glove on when you shoot it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I emailed CCI and sent them the photos.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Strange...

I have never seen that - I've shot CCI Blazer exclusively for the past 12-18 months.

When I disassembled my P99 striker and extractor recently after 2000 rounds, I was amazed at the lack of dirt inside. It has only fired CCI Blazer. It burns a lot cleaner than WWB.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow... I am going to have a look at my 3 remaining boxes of CCI Aluminum... I have shot probably 5-600 rnds thru my XD and Bersa in the last couple of months without any problems... but I am gonna look now...

On Edit: Looked at my reaming ones (both 380 and 9mm) and nothing looks amiss


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Probly a bad batch and that's all, but it's good thing you caught it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm actually tempted to shoot them. 

I've shot probably 5,000+ rounds of CCI Blazer Aluminum and never noticed anything till this box. It just stuck out. I'll probably start checking with a quick glance each time I pull a tray out of the box.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> ..snip..
> 
> I'll probably start checking with a quick glance each time I pull a tray out of the box.


Same here..


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Oh well...



> Mr. Propellerhead
> 
> Thanks for the photos. This ammo may have been through some rough shipping and handling. We have seen this condition when the cases have been dropped. I would not shoot these but would return them to Academy.
> Linda
> ...


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

feel free to call me what you want but, whats wrong with the bullets


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Anxiety. said:


> feel free to call me what you want but, whats wrong with the bullets


They are shorter than the others. The bullets were pushed back into the casing.

As an update, the CCI Rep emailed back and gave me the option to mail them the ammo and they will replace it. I blew it off and shot the ammo at the range. It was uneventful.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> They are shorter than the others. The bullets were pushed back into the casing.
> 
> As an update, the CCI Rep emailed back and gave me the option to mail them the ammo and they will replace it. I blew it off and shot the ammo at the range. It was uneventful.


I see , so how could something go wrong anyway. Don't the bullets in an autoloader literally get pushed part way in the barrel before you even shoot? I suppose if they were pushed in too much something could go wrong. In the picture I just thought it was a funny angle. I'm not really new to guns just new to pistols for the most part haven't put more than 500rounds combined down range out of anything bigger than a 22.


----------



## travelinman (Aug 17, 2006)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but in response to your question Anxiety, the farther the bullet is pressed into the case the higher the case pressure. When reloading there is a specification for minimum overall length so that the cartridge will feed correctly and you don't exceed the safe pressure for the catridge and wind up having a kaboom.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Ok I understand the kaboom part. But on the part about the bullet feeding incorrectly. That Isn't really that big of a deal is it. Unless you are being scored/timed obviously. Feel free to correct me of mistakes, if I made any which I'm sure I did. Its i just don't understand how it would be that big of a dial to have a misfeed.


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

I gotta say that I think there would be little to no danger shooting those rounds, even if there were a worst case scenario. Engineers must build safety into their designs, they cannot just design it to handle normal use, because the consumer will always find a way to exceed the norm. If anyone has ever seen Mythbusters, there was an episode where they welded the barrel of a 12 ga. shotgun shut with a steel plug and then fired a round. The steel plug was blown out and the barrel barely split at that end. I seriously doubt that the pressure generated by a single round could cause any harm to the shooter or even the gun for that matter. Remember, the breach is always has the thickest wall cross section. 

Tom


----------

